# cape town rental



## timaloy (Sep 4, 2012)

hi all..me and my wife arrive in cape town for 6 months...mid october..need a secure furnished rental...will go up to 25000R...anyone help[


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

timaloy said:


> hi all..me and my wife arrive in cape town for 6 months...mid october..need a secure furnished rental...will go up to 25000R...anyone help[



Property to Rent: Houses to rent: Property24


----------



## timaloy (Sep 4, 2012)

cheers


----------



## timaloy (Sep 4, 2012)

timaloy said:


> hi all..me and my wife arrive in cape town for 6 months...mid october..need a secure furnished rental...will go up to 25000R...anyone help[



hi all....i can pay in sterling or euros if it helps...i can pay rent into a SA ,euro or sterling account....maybe an ex pat has a property that they dont normally rent out,but would do so for the correct tenant

i can give bona fide banking and personnel references if it helps,my intergrity in the uk can easily be checked via my accountants and personnel references,i also can get references from Berlin 

also we can rent dates to suit..we will be travelling about in December,so if owner wishes to have his property around new year /Xmas that wont be a problem to us..we can work round 6 month dates

cheers in advance


----------



## timaloy (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi All...still looking,i will be im cape town on the 20th October...for 6 months...in a hotel until we get a let...please contact me if you have one

cheers John & Ann


----------

